# How interchangeable are engine accessories?



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, had kind of a noob question about engine accessories. Im putting a 71 400 (rebuilt) into my 67 Lemans, but I dont have any of the accessories or brackets. 

Am I correct in assuming that the accessories should follow the year of the motor, not the body? Or are the years close enough that pretty much everything should be interchangeable? 

Ill be posting a WTB thread soon in the Classifieds, so if anyone has any of the aforementioned parts they want to sell, please let me know

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The key is making sure that you use components all from the same year. Where things really get messy is when you try to mix years - like, say, a 67 water pump pulley with a 69 crank pulley, and a 71 alternator bracket. Try that and you will expand your vocabulary considerably, and also be well prepared to compete in the "belt flinging" olympics. 

One thing that might cross you up if you try to use the 67 pulleys and bracketry on the 71 engine is the water pump. Beginning in 1969, water pumps changed from having 8 mounting bolts to having 11 mounting bolts. In some years part of the alternator bracket mounted to one of the water pump bolts, and if that particular bolt location is "different" between the 8-bolt and the 11-bolt pumps, it could cause a problem if you try to use the 67 bracketry and pulleys. I'm betting GeeTee will know for sure though 

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

There are two water pump depths, also. Early 1969 cars used a pump with a 4" dimension from the hub face to the mounting surface. Late 1969 through 77 used a deeper pump. Make sure you get the right set of pulleys and spacers for the year/pump style you're using.

If you have A/C, the compressor bracket attachment scheme changed in 69. IIRC, 69 and newer front brackets mount to tapped holes in the heads.


----------



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Sounds like impending disaster for a new guy like myself


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's not as hard as it sounds. The key is just making sure all the accessories, brackets, and pulleys are from the same model year. (And if that model year is 1969, that they're all either "early production" 69 or "late production" 69. 1969 is when they started out with the short pump, but switched to the long pump in mid-year.)

Bear


----------

